# cheap kandy kit



## 253hopper (Oct 27, 2006)

any one know of any cheap kandy kits . i heard of kibber or something like that i wanted to know if any one else knew anything they ran like 399.00 for everything


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

APRIL SPECIAL $425

1 GALLON ALSA BASECOAT (ANY COLOR)
1 GALLON ALSA CANDY (ANY COLOR)
1 GALLON REDUCER
1 GALLON DYNATONE CLEAR WITH HARDENER

STONE COLD KUSTOMS
HOUSE OF KANDYS
(559)719-9274

TO SEE COLORS
VIEW TOPIC:ALSA MOST EXOTIC PAINT ON EARTH (PAINT&BODY)
OR WWW.ALSACORP.COM


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

do you mean kirker, http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/Kirker/ure...e%20CANDYS.html


----------



## 253hopper (Oct 27, 2006)

thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Kirker will fade in 6 months, alsa is lifetime warranty, thats why both dupont and HOK wanted to buy then out a couple years ago, plus you can lay a flawless candy in 2-3 coats versus the reccomended 6+ by Hok


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

why would kirker fade in 6 months?


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Apr 3 2007, 06:44 AM~7608065
> *why would kirker fade in 6 months?
> *


X'S 2???


----------



## 727Lowrider (May 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 2 2007, 12:54 AM~7599612
> *APRIL SPECIAL  $425
> 
> 1 GALLON ALSA BASECOAT (ANY COLOR)
> ...


hey are you from that company? if so how can I get a sample of the Stylin' Basecoats color Deep Blue


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 3 2007, 07:20 AM~7607354
> *Kirker will fade in 6 months, alsa is lifetime warranty, thats why both dupont and HOK wanted to buy then out a couple years ago, plus you can lay a flawless candy in 2-3 coats versus the reccomended 6+ by Hok
> *




do you have proof of this have you shot it before????


not good business practices bashing other companies......i see you bash kirker...


well would you bash House of Kolor then????

after all their candies are cheaper than yours


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmm.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

:dunno: havent heard any thing bad about kirker im gonna be shooting their candy in a couple weeks..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Apr 3 2007, 09:55 PM~7611068
> *:dunno: havent heard any thing bad about kirker im gonna be shooting their candy in a couple weeks..
> *




don't worry until someone actually has proof like pictures some companies just love to slam other ones


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 2 2007, 12:54 AM~7599612
> *APRIL SPECIAL  $425
> 
> 1 GALLON ALSA BASECOAT (ANY COLOR)
> ...


that is a hell of a price, wish i needed some kandy right now


----------



## 64cadillac (Jan 24, 2007)

im ready cash in hand . somebody tell me what i need to do. pm me or somethn


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 3 2007, 08:06 PM~7612890
> *that is a hell of a price, wish i needed some kandy right now
> *


thought u didnt like it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 3 2007, 09:26 PM~7613065
> *thought u didnt like it
> *


never used their kandy, bases, or clears. 

just the chameleon :barf:


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 1 2007, 10:54 PM~7599612
> *APRIL SPECIAL  $425
> 
> 1 GALLON ALSA BASECOAT (ANY COLOR)
> ...


why so cheap? is this stuff any good? and i thought every one says this stuff is exspensive? is it compareable to hok. we are getting ready to shoot my car. 
if i can save like 700.00 bucks with out losing qulity i am all for it


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Apr 4 2007, 09:21 AM~7616051
> *why so cheap? is this stuff any good? and i thought every one says this stuff is exspensive? is it compareable to hok. we are getting ready to shoot my car.
> if i can save like 700.00 bucks with out losing qulity i am all for it
> *


i wouldnt, i want to TRY anything new on something im ready to paint, rather use something i know works, maybe later on a bike id try it.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have shot alsa candy and it was very nice, I like it better than HOK. The only question I have is where does the gallon of candy come from? Alsa does not sell premixed candy. All they sell is consentrate. The Alsa candy sprays like base coat. Very easy to use and looks just as good as any HOK paint job I have done or have seen.. I do not represent Alsa in any way just putting in my two pennies. the price he has listed is very cheep, you can buy direct from Alsa and it cost more than that so I would question the price he is offering????????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Alsa link you can buy direct from them skip the middle man

http://www.alsacorp.com/paints.htm


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Here is a link to the car I painted with Alsa candy blood red over silver base..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=230847&hl=


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 4 2007, 05:42 PM~7616618
> *I have shot alsa candy and it was very nice, I like it better than HOK. The only question I have is where does the gallon of candy come from? Alsa does not sell premixed candy. All they sell is consentrate. The Alsa candy sprays like base coat. Very easy to use and looks just as good as any HOK paint job I have done or have seen.. I do not represent Alsa in any way just putting in my two pennies. the price he has listed is very cheep, you can buy direct from Alsa and it cost more than that so I would question the price he is offering????????
> *





you know instead of them "saying" their candies won't fade etc. 


they should post the test results to back up their claim.......


they keep saying their paint will outlast other companies by 10 fold...that's a big claim.......

that is just one problem i noticed their are others but we'll see what they say :biggrin: 

they also i believe said they offer a pretty good warranty on their paints yet nowhere on their site do they mention this to the average consumer :dunno:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 4 2007, 05:42 PM~7616618
> *I have shot alsa candy and it was very nice, I like it better than HOK. The only question I have is where does the gallon of candy come from? Alsa does not sell premixed candy. All they sell is consentrate. The Alsa candy sprays like base coat. Very easy to use and looks just as good as any HOK paint job I have done or have seen.. I do not represent Alsa in any way just putting in my two pennies. the price he has listed is very cheep, you can buy direct from Alsa and it cost more than that so I would question the price he is offering????????
> *




i damn sure hope they answer this i would like to know also


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 4 2007, 09:58 AM~7616765
> *i damn sure hope they answer this i would like to know also
> *



They must be mixing it themselves. Alsa is good shit but these dudes are pushing it like they own alsa.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

*Alsa claims that the 8 oz bottle will paint a couple cars, it wont. I ended up calling them after doing test panels because I was not getting coverage with the "couple drops" they claimed would get me my color. I explained to the guy that I was useing alot more than thye said I would have to to get the color-blood red- and he said that yes it takes more than they say and to use as much as needed to get my color.*


i took that from your link........



why in the world would they advertise it then saying you only need "a couple drops" when you really need more than that????



it may sound like i'm bashing them i dunno i just want answers


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 4 2007, 09:55 AM~7616736
> *you know instead of them "saying" their candies won't fade etc.
> they should post the test results to back up their claim.......
> they keep saying their paint will outlast other companies by 10 fold...that's a big claim.......
> ...



Yeah I have been watching the camaro I did with alsa and thats the only way to know, it still looks just as good as it did the day it left the garage. but that is one hell of a claim like you said.........one thing I will tell everyone is that you WILL NOT get a quart of sprable with a couple drops as they claim. We used a full bottle of the blood red on the camaro.. I did call customer service after trying a test panel with a "couple drops" and they told me to use more to get my color... Hok kk is like 22 a bottle alsa is like 80 for a bottlealsa did go farther but you would get 4 bottle's of hok for the price of one alsa... still prefer to spray alsa over hok..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 4 2007, 10:04 AM~7616803
> *Alsa claims that the 8 oz bottle will paint a couple cars, it wont. I ended up calling them after doing test panels because I was not getting coverage with the "couple drops" they claimed would get me my color. I explained to the guy that I was useing alot more than thye said I would have to to get the color-blood red- and he said that yes it takes more than they say and to use as much as needed to get my color.
> i took that from your link........
> why in the world would they advertise it then saying you only need "a couple drops" when you really need more than that????
> ...



Thats funny I was answering that as you were asking it.. I do not represent alsa you know that just giving my honest opinion on the shit.. It is good stuff. it is very easy to spray and the car I painted with it still looks the same.. Another thing I did like aboput alsa is they did not push their products on me, I used an omni silver base on that car and a ppg clear. I did use their color blender for the candy but thy told me I could have used normal clear??


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 4 2007, 10:04 AM~7616803
> *Alsa claims that the 8 oz bottle will paint a couple cars, it wont. I ended up calling them after doing test panels because I was not getting coverage with the "couple drops" they claimed would get me my color. I explained to the guy that I was useing alot more than thye said I would have to to get the color-blood red- and he said that yes it takes more than they say and to use as much as needed to get my color.
> i took that from your link........
> why in the world would they advertise it then saying you only need "a couple drops" when you really need more than that????
> ...


I am debating on whether to use alsa or hoh kbc on my ride, the kbc is cheaper but I still have yetto see a good pic of it..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

cost comparison........




HOK alsa

intercoat gallon- $82 $140
reducer gallon- $37 $64
quart of premixed candy $40-50 N/A
8 oz candy concentrate- $24 $76 ($87 for black)




and here's what you wrote in your topic........

*But all in all the cost was 270. shipped to the door for 2 gal sprayable of the color blender plus the 8 oz bottle of consentrate. HOK is way more than that.*


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

and now for my question........


how is HOK cheaper for everything you bought from alsa you could have bought all HOK for only $140 plus shipping.......

and you could have even bought premixed candy eliminating the need for the intercoat and concentrate and it still would have been cheaper $187




not trying to be a dick just having a good debate i guess :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 4 2007, 10:24 AM~7616937
> *cost comparison........
> HOK                          alsa
> 
> ...



HOK KK does not cover as well as alsa you would need four bottle of the hok to make up for the one of alsa so your hok cost just jumped by another 72 dollars


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

alright tack on another $72 then :biggrin: 


$212 plus shipping


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Apr 4 2007, 08:34 AM~7616144
> *i wouldnt, i want to TRY anything new on something im ready to paint, rather use something i know works, maybe later on a bike id try it.
> 
> 
> *


good point


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 4 2007, 06:34 PM~7617008
> *HOK KK does not cover as well as alsa you would need four bottle of the hok to make up for the one of alsa so your hok cost just jumped by another 72 dollars
> *




by the way if you wanna send me a sample of your concentrate i will compare the 2
and post the results on layitlow

good or bad


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

Pure Concentrate Candy Pigments 

As little as a few drops can make a whole quart when mixed into a clear carrier.

Unlike typical candy concentrates, ALSA's Candy Concentrates contain much higher levels of actual pigment rather than solvent, giving you nearly twice the coverage and a much more even distribution of color. We have many candy concentrates with which any candy color can be achieved.



?????????????


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 4 2007, 10:29 AM~7616973
> *and now for my question........
> how is HOK cheaper for everything you bought from alsa you could have bought all HOK for only $140 plus shipping.......
> 
> ...



187 for premixed does not include the extra 100 for the hardner or the other 30 for the reducer


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 4 2007, 10:37 AM~7617031
> *by the way if you wanna send me a sample of your concentrate i will compare the 2
> and post the results on layitlow
> 
> ...



To tell you the truth bro I was just giving my input on Alsa it was and is cheaper than the cost of hok it looked just as good as hok and it laid out better than hok, I have sprayed hok uk, and hok kk and alsa kk. That is what I am basing my OPINION on if you want to argue with me about my opinion I am not going to waste my time. I am not for hok or alsa or any one just myself.. You said people should not bash other companies and you like hok as I can see. Both are good products, Alsa was more cost effective and me being a amature at painting not having the hardner in the candy makes it eaiser to spray that was the reason I used kk.......you have allways been pretty cool on here having a bad day or something??


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

here is a true price comparision I still would go with the alsa knowing how they both spray and layout.. 

http://www.tcpglobal.com/hokpaint/Cart.aspx

Alsa was 271.42 for the same..


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 4 2007, 06:50 PM~7617109
> *To tell you the truth bro I was just giving my input on Alsa it was and is cheaper than the cost of hok it looked just as good as hok and it laid out better than hok, I have sprayed hok uk, and hok kk and alsa kk. That is what I am basing my OPINION on if you want to argue with me about my opinion I am not going to waste my time. I am not for hok or alsa or any one just myself.. You said people should not bash other companies and you like hok as I can see. Both are good products, Alsa was more cost effective and me being a amature at painting not having the hardner in the candy makes it eaiser to spray that was the reason I used kk.......you have allways been pretty cool on here having a bad day or something??
> *



nah just a bit irritated when people get on here and push products claiming they are new technology or some shit like that........


it's cool though i will try out their stuff if you say it's good i value everybodys opinion and learn from them also


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

by the way i have been meaning to try the matrix paint line i might be doing that soon on some stuff....



i'm not only for HOK i like ppg too 


my main point is this i guess.........cheap paint (most of the time) means not alot of time or money go's into testing these products.......just makes me sleep better knowing my HOK or PPG won't fail me


i've tried kirker and i can see so far they are not bad for a budget paint


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 4 2007, 11:39 AM~7617449
> *by the way i have been meaning to try the matrix paint line i might be doing that soon  on some stuff....
> i'm not only for HOK i like ppg too
> my main point is this i guess.........cheap paint (most of the time)  means not alot of time or money go's into testing these products.......just makes me sleep better knowing my HOK or PPG won't fail me
> ...


I ahve seen matrix it looks allright like hok better tho..


----------



## 64cadillac (Jan 24, 2007)

man whats the deal anyone know a dealer. or a way to get some of this stuff... holla at ya boi


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

KIRKER HAS NO UV INHIBITOR IN IT, THE ONLY WAY TO MAKE IT LAST YOU A 1-2 YEARS IS TO USE SOME HIGH DOLLAR CLEAR. HOK HAS UV PROTECTION BUT NOT AS MUCH AS ALSA. 2 OF MY RIDES ARE PAINTED WITH HOK AND THEY ARE PROTECTED WITH DUPONT CHROMAPREMIER CLEAR AND I CAN SEE A LOSS OF INTENSITY AFTER JUST 2 YEARS. THE VEHICLES I'VE SPRAYED WITH ALSA LOOK LIKE I JUST SPRAYED THEM YESTURDAY. DON'T USE KIRKER, HOK IS GOOD, EVEN HOT HUES, BUT ALSA IS MY PREFERENCE.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THE SPECIAL IS CHEAP BECAUSE I'M OFFERING AN AVERAGE CLEAR IF YOU WANT ALSA CLEAR ADD $275 TO THE ADVERTISED PRICE, THIS SPECIAL WON'T LAST LONG. I'M WILLING TO PUT THE PRODUCT OUT THERE CHEAP BECAUSE I KNOW EVERYONE WILL LIKE AND COME BACK FOR MORE.

TO ORDER CALL sTONE COLD KUSTOMS (559)719-9274


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I'M AN ALSA DISTRIBUTOR, THE COMPANY ALLOWS US TO SALE FOR LESS THATN THEY DO BECAUSE WE PROMOTE THEIR PRODUCT, IT'S THE SAME WITH HOK REPS.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

GRETA QUESTIONS. 
FIRST OF ALL ALSA HAS KICKERS WHICH ARE LIKE HOK KK'S. THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THAT A 4OZ KICKER IS = TO AN 8OZ KK. BOTH BRANDS MAKE 1-2 QUARTS OF SPRAYABLE CANDY. THE ALSA KICKER IS $13 THE HOK IS $30+ ALSA HAS PURE CONCENTRATE DYES AS WELL, AN 8OZ BOTTLE MAKES 2-3 GALLONS SPRAYABLE CANDY. THE GREEN 65 ON THE TOPICS(BEST PAINT SHOPS IN CEN/NOR CALI & ALSA MOST EXOTIC PAINT ON EARTH) I PERSONALLY SPRAYED WITH 2OZ. OF CONCENTRATE OR A SILVER-GREEN BASE.

HOPE THIS INFO HELP YOU GUYS OUT.
TO ORDER CALL
STONE COLD KUSTOM'S
HOUSE OF KANDYS
(559)719-9274

THE PRICE COMPARISON SOMEONE POSTED IS WRONG, YOU CANT MIX A PREMIXED HOK CANDY INTO INTERCOAT.

SOMEONE WAS RIGHT ABOUT THE ALSA SIGTH NOT OFFERING PREMIXED GALLONS OF CANDY, THE REPS DUE WHICH IS WHAT I AM.
I COULD ALSO SEND YOU EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO MIX IT YOURSELF LIKE THE ALSA SITE WOULD DO BUT IT WOULD BE MORE EXPENSIVE BECAUSE I GOT POUR OUT EXACTLY WHAT I NEED AND YOU WOULD HAVE SOME SOLVENTS LEFT OVER BECAUSE YOU CAN'T BUT THE STUFF IN EXACT AMOUNT.

THE WARRANTIES ARE EXPLAINED IN THE TECH SHEET MANUALS. I CAN SEND THESE OUT WITH ANYONE WHO PLACES AN ORDER JUST TO REASSURE THE CUSTOMER.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 5 2007, 08:22 AM~7622228
> *GRETA QUESTIONS.
> FIRST OF ALL ALSA HAS KICKERS WHICH ARE LIKE HOK KK'S. THE ONLY DIFFERENCE IS THAT A 4OZ KICKER IS = TO AN 8OZ KK. BOTH BRANDS MAKE 1-2 QUARTS OF SPRAYABLE CANDY.  THE ALSA KICKER IS $13 THE HOK IS $30+   ALSA HAS PURE CONCENTRATE DYES AS WELL, AN 8OZ BOTTLE MAKES 2-3 GALLONS SPRAYABLE CANDY.  THE GREEN 65 ON THE TOPICS(BEST PAINT SHOPS IN CEN/NOR CALI & ALSA MOST EXOTIC PAINT ON EARTH) I PERSONALLY SPRAYED WITH 2OZ. OF CONCENTRATE OR A SILVER-GREEN BASE.
> 
> ...







are you serious???


you really think i meant you mix the uk candies with sg100???

come on man give us more credit these are not a bunch of rookies in here, ALMOST all of us know how to paint or have messed with the shit before.........



oh and if the clear is as good as you say it is.......answer this question please.....


call alsa on the phone and ask them the test results on their uv exposure tests on their candies and clear???

also what state do they send the samples out to get tested??





i hate to break it to you but there is NO WAY IN HELL that alsa beats ANY company 10 fold........they may have some good products but to say that is just wrong.......

have a good day i'm done now


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

and remeber the cap LOCK key, its your friend


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 2 2007, 11:20 PM~7607354
> *Kirker will fade in 6 months, alsa is lifetime warranty, thats why both dupont and HOK wanted to buy then out a couple years ago, plus you can lay a flawless candy in 2-3 coats versus the reccomended 6+ by Hok
> *


alsa is lifetime warranty

can you post a link, cause I cant find it anywhere on there site


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Apr 5 2007, 09:03 PM~7625037
> *alsa is lifetime warranty
> 
> can you post a link, cause I cant find it anywhere on there site
> *




hmmmmmm.......i can't either.......



i hope he answers my questions


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

do you sell the kits in quarts. i want to sray a bike and some test panels. but idont want a whole gallon. hit me up. with the price i got the money in hand. also is the 425.00 shiped? or what does shipping cost?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

ready to spray qts of candy are $39, gallons $140, i have all colors in stock!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I'll post warranties soon i have to scan them, and compress the files for layitlow to accept them, it takes some time and i'm real busy with customers here at the shop and on layitlow, sorry for the inconverience.


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 7 2007, 05:43 PM~7639766
> *ready to spray qts of candy are $39, gallons $140, i have all colors in stock!
> *


what about the base and clear in a quart? what does that all cost with shiping


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yeah wat would be the price for a kit to paint a bike and some bike fenders??


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

so you are selling reduced candy at $40 a quart.....no thanks i guess it's house of kolor for me not only can i get it cheaper it's not reduced already........pure kandy no reduction

and i can tweak it according to temps with my own reducers







> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 8 2007, 01:43 AM~7639766
> *ready to spray qts of candy are $39, gallons $140, i have all colors in stock!
> *


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

A KIT TO DO A BIKE
1 QT. ALSA BASE
1 QT ALSA CANDY
1 QT ALSA SPEED CLEAR (VERY HIGH GLOSS)
1 GAL REDUCER
$180


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I GOT PREMIXED CANDIES QTS AND GALLONS.
I GOT COLOR BLENDER AND DYES FOR THOSE WHO WANT TO MIX THEMSELVES.
I GOT KICKERS FOR $13 WHICH IS LIKE THE HOK KANDY KONCENTRATES.
I'LL MATCH OR BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICE.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 5 2007, 03:59 PM~7623185
> *are you serious???
> you really think i meant you mix the uk candies with sg100???
> 
> ...






could you answer these 2 questions please???


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

alsa products outlast any competitors and some do so by 10 fold but not all, the glow in the darks, candies, and mirra chrome, clear for chrome are probably the umong the products that blow the competition away. all tests are done in california which has the harshest environment of any state and the toughest laws. if you are ever in the area i would be more then happy to let you sample some of the products. good day!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Welcome to the candy shop ......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 9 2007, 09:19 PM~7650946
> *alsa products outlast any competitors and some do so by 10 fold but not all, the glow in the darks, candies, and mirra chrome, clear for chrome are probably the umong the products that blow the competition away. all tests are done in california which has the harshest environment of any state and the toughest laws.  if you are ever in the area i would be more then happy to let you sample some of the products. good day!
> *









hmmmmmm do i really wanna split hairs here


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 9 2007, 01:19 PM~7650946
> *alsa products outlast any competitors and some do so by 10 fold but not all, the glow in the darks, candies, and mirra chrome, clear for chrome are probably the umong the products that blow the competition away. all tests are done in california which has the harshest environment of any state and the toughest laws.  if you are ever in the area i would be more then happy to let you sample some of the products. good day!
> *




My thoughts on ALSA ...... As a Customer...............

I have never tried the Kandies or got heavy into the crazier shit but ,,, I however helped a buddy to set up an account for ALSA by buying over $800 worth of product to start..............I got my shit to do some work with & I must say that the Mirra chrome is as good as Garbage to me .............................................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: 

If the paint is so good - Then why is it looking like powdercoated reflective chrome after its cleared all the time -- LIKE ALUMINUM / NO REFLECTIVE look like advertised........................???

We have tested an entire bottle under various circumstances to achieve the mirror look with the same exact result every time.....By the instruction & Not by the instructions - Same results........................ 

-- I am trying to paint a harley with the machined metal look in some of the graffix & i have ruined it everytime ........... Im starting to think that Its not me because the place where I helped set up an account sent out for some of your round body samples & the mirra chrome on there looks the same as my shit.................... Like Foggy Aluminum........................... :angry: 

* You know how much this shit costs & If im wasting a bottle of it just to get it right for painting a harley -- I might as well keep Wiping my ass with $100 bills :0 




The basecoats are not too bad -  

The additives are great for the price !!!!!!!  

The Heat / color changing paint is Ok ..... Not as dramatic effect as i would have liked but,, it does what it says .....



Whats the deal ????????????????????????????? The instructions & the tech must suck at explaining shit but, im convinced that Alsa aint giving out the right info or somethng.................












**** I will be more than happy to take you up on your offer to sample them products, & will expect to be sent a sample of a selected candies in a 4 or 8oz form................... Thank you , BOB_T


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

look i could really pick apart almost everything you posted about how great alsa is and how their customer service is great and how they outlast alot of BIG NAME companies by 10 fold but i won't 




i will soon have my own line of paint additives and special paint services that i have put alot of time and hard work into

but you keep doing your thing and my advice to you is just sell the product don't try to answer the technical questions leave that to the excellent customer service alsa is known for :cheesy:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

I still like alsa candy...............HATERS..... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 10 2007, 08:14 PM~7658827
> *I still like alsa candy...............HATERS..... :biggrin:
> *




i guess im having another bad day :biggrin:


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Where the fook is my free samples...??????????


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 10 2007, 09:01 PM~7662112
> *Where the fook is my free samples...??????????
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## low tra (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theride87_@Apr 3 2007, 06:44 AM~7608065
> *why would kirker fade in 6 months?
> *


BECAUSE IT'S JUNK IF YOUR GONING TO USE SOMTHING CHEAP USE MATRIX BUT ALSA THE BEST


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

mirra chrome is a great product it looks 95% rlike real chrome. you sprayed it wrong thow. 1 0Z will do a whole bumper. it only works out of an Iwata LP50 gun and if you sprayed a light coat then that it toooo much. you have to BARELY fog it, and it must be coated with "clear for chrome" so that it doesn't discolor. sorry it didn't work for you.


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low tra_@Apr 10 2007, 08:37 PM~7662929
> *BECAUSE IT'S JUNK  IF YOUR GONING TO USE SOMTHING CHEAP USE MATRIX BUT ALSA THE BEST
> *


why is it junk?


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 10 2007, 10:33 PM~7663968
> *mirra chrome is a great product it looks 95% rlike real chrome.  you sprayed it wrong thow. 1 0Z will do a whole bumper.  it only works out of an Iwata LP50 gun and if you sprayed a light coat then that it toooo much.  you have to BARELY fog it, and it must be coated with "clear for chrome" so that it doesn't discolor. sorry it didn't work for you.
> *


you cant be serious, how in the hell does it know its bein shot out of a lp50 :uh:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

guns make a big difference, the LP50 atomizes at the tip, and it's a mini gun, it also only uses about 16psi, and is the only gun that will get you the reflective look. you can take the best painter in the world and if he don't have the neccessary gun he wont achieve the correct results.

In reply to samples, i said come to the shop and we'll spray some samples i'm not rich i can't be giving them away. if your interested enough to come on down I'll take some time out of my day to help you out in any way i can!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 11 2007, 07:36 PM~7667277
> *guns make a big difference, the LP50 atomizes at the tip, and it's a mini gun, it also only uses about 16psi, and is the only gun that will get you the reflective look.  you can take the best painter in the world and if he don't have the neccessary gun he wont achieve the correct results.
> 
> In reply to samples, i said come to the shop and we'll spray some samples i'm not rich i can't be giving them away.  if your interested enough to come on down I'll take some time out of my day to help you out in any way i can!!
> *





come on now you are not one of those sata guys now are you :nicoderm: 


if you are............


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

WHO MENTIONED SATA, I DON' OWN A SATA, THEY'RE GREAT FOR CLEAR THOUGH!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

alot of the sata guys say this


you can take the best painter in the world and if he don't have the neccessary gun he wont achieve the correct results.


they think it's some kind of magic bean or something


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 10 2007, 10:33 PM~7663968
> *mirra chrome is a great product it looks 95% rlike real chrome.  you sprayed it wrong thow. 1 0Z will do a whole bumper.  it only works out of an Iwata LP50 gun and if you sprayed a light coat then that it toooo much.  you have to BARELY fog it, and it must be coated with "clear for chrome" so that it doesn't discolor. sorry it didn't work for you.
> *





Sprayed compliant to all of ALSA's guidelines ---- Same result everytime.....Looked great til the clear shit went on................. Then it fogged it up .... 



We have both LP side cup guns & gravity feeds up to LP400..... My LP400 for clear is gold plated ....... 


Mirra chrome is NOT 95% reflective.......... It looks like reflective Powdercoat to be 100% honest about it......


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

You know you have to clear it with Alsa'a "clear for chrome" it won't discolor the product, look @ 50cents chrome lamborgini. onlY LP50 no other LP's will work, you can visit the nearest distributor in your area and they can show you step by step how to spray it out, not trying to say you don't know what your doing, it's extremely hard to spray and takes some training, in fact some of the color chips they send us sparayed by the guys in the paint dept look like shit, i just throw them away and use my own sample. good luck!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 12 2007, 03:01 PM~7673844
> *Sprayed compliant to all of ALSA's guidelines ---- Same result everytime.....Looked great til the clear shit went on................. Then it fogged it up ....
> We have both LP side cup guns & gravity feeds up to LP400..... My LP400 for clear is gold plated .......
> Mirra chrome is NOT 95% reflective.......... It looks like reflective Powdercoat to be 100% honest about it......
> *





maybe it will spray it better then :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 13 2007, 07:37 AM~7682401
> *maybe it will spray it better then :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no shit do gold plated guns spray better?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not a posotive abut this guys gold plated gun, but usually odd colored guns are knockoffs, be careful :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

From what I understand Alsa candy concentrates are thinner and have less pegment than HOK. But I have never sprayed it I am just basing that off of what my paint rep told me when I was going to order Alsa over HOK.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

it takes 4 8oz bottles of hok concentrate to make 1 8oz bottle of Alsa, all i ever shot was hok until i tried the ALSA, i didn't believe it at first either, i had 80z bottles ofhok pegan gold, brandywine, and apple red so alsa sent me 1 (40Z.) bottle of each of their colors that were similar to hok to run comparisons with, an hok 8oz bottle makes 2-3 quarts depending on how dark yuo want the candy, I sprayed a whole car with 1 4oz bottle of alsa, it made a gallon of candy and was very rich in color. 
basically i'm the type of person who believes it when they see it, and i would encourage others to act the same way, so if the ever get a chance compare the 2 thats all i can say, you'll find out which one is richer (has more pigment)!!!


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Kirker fades in 6 months because it's not Alsa..Alsa is being discounted because obviously more people need to use it and it appears that Mr Stone Alsa is either on the payroll or has incentives for giving it the hard push.....These forums were originally designed for support of product use and input from individuals from all backgrounds both prof. and backyard..I think that has been achieved but some people abuse this and spend all their time trying to push their personal business on others for their own financial gain..It really gets sickening and this is an open forum so thats that..The bottom line is ..If the shop is that good, the shop would be too busy working to have the time to spend telling you how good they are..Same with the paint.. 


l


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

The work speaks for itself, to each his own , dont hate!!! i'm just trying to promote something I believe in, ask around you'll see how busy i am, booked through next spring. Good luck to you though!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Apr 17 2007, 06:48 AM~7709004
> *Kirker fades in 6 months because it's not Alsa..Alsa is being discounted because obviously more people need to use it and it appears that Mr Stone Alsa is either on the payroll or has incentives for giving it the hard push.....These forums were originally designed for support of product use and input from individuals from all backgrounds both prof. and backyard..I think that has been achieved but some people abuse this and spend all their time trying to push their personal business on others for their own financial gain..It really gets sickening and this is an open forum so thats that..The bottom line is ..If the shop is that good, the shop would be too busy working to have the time to spend telling you how good they are..Same with the paint..
> l
> *





god damn bro...well said......i have to say man since you have joined the forums you don't "push" your products at all if they ask you tell...... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 10 2007, 12:14 PM~7658416
> *look i could really pick apart almost everything you posted about how great alsa is and how their customer service is great and how they outlast alot of BIG NAME companies by 10 fold but i won't
> i will soon have my own line of paint additives and special paint services that i have put alot of time and hard work into
> 
> ...


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Stone if your work speaks for itself....Then shut up for a bit and let it talk..or at least give these guys back the forum for a while..


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

it's a forum, forums were designed for the masses, don't worry there's enough room for all of us


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 17 2007, 11:18 PM~7717251
> *it's a forum, forums were designed for the masses, don't worry there's enough room for all of us
> *


you sure are on alot for being a busy shop


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Just a banner with no slogan.....

That speaks for itself :biggrin: 


Nice job Switch!!!!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

look at the times i'm on , late right after i get home from shop!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Apr 19 2007, 03:41 AM~7723795
> *Just a banner with no slogan.....
> 
> That speaks for itself :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

Here we are again. those of you who have not USED ALSA really have no room to speak on it. All of you say dont bash shit if you have not tried it.. I personally have tried both hok and alsa. And alsa was a better product for the money.. Hok is good no dought about it. I use hok and alsa together. Its really not fair for those who are really wondering what alsa is like when people keep comming in here talking shit about thier customer service.. I ordered from hok today and from alsa had great service from both. Alsa candy lays better than hok I know that because I have used BOTH products... cost wise alsa was cheaper. when you say 1 pint of alsa is 80 dollars thats not mixed consentrate.. It DOES take 4 8 oz cans of hok kk to 1 8 oz of alsa.. Alsa has better coverage hands down. I have nothinbg to do with stone alsa.. I order direct from Alsa myself.. Once again for those of you who are looking to say "I HAVE HOK" use it then, but you would never know the difference between an alsa job and hok.. other than you wallet will have a little more money in it.. I have not used alsa clear, I still like hok because I am used to it, it lays out real nice, and its alot cheaper than alsa's. hope this helps those who are really wondering about a product..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 16 2007, 08:48 AM~7702051
> *From what I understand Alsa candy concentrates are thinner and have less pegment than HOK. But I have never sprayed it I am just basing that off of what my paint rep told me when I was going to order Alsa over HOK.
> *



your paint rep told you wrong.. Alsa has way more pigment than hok kk. I know from actually useing both not from what some one has told me..


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 26 2007, 07:32 PM~7781648
> *Here we are again. those of you who have not USED ALSA really have no room to speak on it. All of you say dont bash shit if you have not tried it
> *


so true, try it first before you talk shit. i havent tried alsa YET but i think i will spray my truck with alsa to try it out. im not taking sides here or picking any fights.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THER'S ENOUGH ROOM IN THIS WORLD FOR ALL PAINT COMPANIES, EVERYBODY LIKES SOMETHING DIFFERENT.

I'VE GOT SOME COLOR SAMPLES UP NOW ON THE FOLLOWING TOPICS
(Paint & Body) Best paint shop in cen/nor cali
(paint & Body) Alsa worlds most exotic paints


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 27 2007, 02:32 AM~7781648
> *Here we are again. those of you who have not USED ALSA really have no room to speak on it. All of you say dont bash shit if you have not tried it.. I personally have tried both hok and alsa. And alsa was a better product for the money.. Hok is good no dought about it. I use hok and alsa together. Its really not fair for those who are really wondering what alsa is like when people keep comming in here talking shit about thier customer service.. I ordered from hok today and from alsa had great service from both. Alsa candy lays better than hok I know that because I have used BOTH products... cost wise alsa was cheaper. when you say 1 pint of alsa is 80 dollars thats not mixed consentrate.. It DOES take 4 8 oz cans of hok kk to 1 8 oz of alsa.. Alsa has better coverage hands down. I have nothinbg to do with stone alsa.. I order direct from Alsa myself.. Once again for those of you who are looking to say "I HAVE HOK" use it then, but you would never know the difference between an alsa job and hok.. other than you wallet will have a little more money in it.. I have not used alsa clear, I still like hok because I am used to it, it lays out real nice, and its alot cheaper than alsa's. hope this helps those who are really wondering about a product..
> *






since i am one of those shit talkers about their customer service which i know sucks......i guess i will have to try a sample and compare the 2.......



now it is not fare at all to say you will not know the difference in any 2 paint companies because their are so many variables when it comes to candy painted cars.........who shot it.......how many coats.......how long ago it was sprayed...etc.


this is a common thing that is always said and isn't true if you are good enough you can shoot a ppg tri stage and you will look at it and think it was HOK



not trying to split hairs here just having a good debate...... :biggrin: 

i'm bored


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 26 2007, 10:46 PM~7783580
> *since i am one of those shit talkers about their customer service which i know sucks......i guess i will have to try a sample and compare the 2.......
> now it is not fare at all to say you will not know the difference in any 2 paint companies because their are so many variables when it comes to candy painted cars.........who shot it.......how many coats.......how long ago it was sprayed...etc.
> this is a common thing that is always said and isn't true if you are good enough you can shoot a ppg tri stage and you will look at it and think it was HOK
> ...


I understand brother.. lets say its the same painter same conditions I would still say you would not be able to tell the difference.............NOW here is the big difference..ALSA LAYS LIKE A BASE COAT. Thats why I used it in the first place I was scared to spray hok.. Hok is hard as fuck to spray and get it perfect. Hats off to those of you who can do it. I did by the skin of my balls and it was just too hard. Alsa is way more user friendly.. You should really try this shit. No streaking no blotching none of that shit hok does. This will fuck up dont get me wrong but its nothing compared to spraying hok. REASON NUMBER ONE FOR USING ALSA IS IT LAYS LIKE A BASE COAT... I really hope some day you try it because you are a very respected person here on lil and I really think you would like it. Bro I am painting my own ride with it. I have money for hok thats not the issue. Alsa is eaiser cheaper and looks EXACTLY the same as hok. Like I said I have not used alsa clear still use hok uc-35. I told the guy at alsa today people were talking shit about their customer service and he was surprised by that. I have used them 3 time had perfect service and great product all three times.


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 9 2007, 04:43 PM~7651578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


photo shop?????????????????????


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you know some day i definately will try alsa and i will compare them to HOK......i am not afraid of change at all or to add something to my arsenal.......


i just get upset when these "new" companies have a new product but sometimes don't give a shit about the guy who's using the paints.....

i'm hoping i caught someone on a bad day, i might have been pushing it when i asked for some of their exposure data......i know they don't have to tell me anything but i just hope someday a company will see it our way and understand why some of us want to know this........a new product can be very scary to "try out"


some of the new companies have tech guys and paint reps who don't even spray the paint that's what frustrates me the most.......if they don't spray the product how the hell can they give advice or tips......

when i call a tech guy the FIRST THING i always ask is if he has sprayed their product.....if he says no i ask for a painter who does.........sometimes i even pick their brain a bit asking what types of pigments they use......


i have done a ton of research and talked to some chemists in these past years so i know alot more about paints now than i ever did.......i LOVE to learn when you think you know everything you better just hang up your gun because you've lost the one thing every custom painter must remember....

YOU NEVER STOP LEARNING















> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 27 2007, 07:27 AM~7783788
> *I understand brother.. lets say its the same painter same conditions I would still say you would not be able to tell the difference.............NOW here is the big difference..ALSA LAYS LIKE A BASE COAT. Thats why I used it in the first place I was scared to spray hok.. Hok is hard as fuck to spray and get it perfect. Hats off to those of you who can do it. I did by the skin of my balls and it was just too hard. Alsa is way more user friendly.. You should really try this shit. No streaking no blotching none of that shit hok does. This will fuck up dont get me wrong but its nothing compared to spraying hok. REASON NUMBER ONE FOR USING ALSA IS IT LAYS LIKE A BASE COAT... I really hope some day you try it because you are a very respected person here on lil and I really think you would like it. Bro I am painting my own ride with it. I have money for hok thats not the issue. Alsa is eaiser cheaper and looks EXACTLY the same as hok. Like I said I have not used alsa clear still use hok uc-35. I told the guy at alsa today people were talking shit about their customer service and he was surprised by that. I have used them 3 time had perfect service and great product all three times.
> *


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I'M IN YOUR BOAT, I DON'T WORK DIRECTLY FOR ALSA, I'M A DISTRIBUTOR. THEY LIKE MY WORK, GAVE ME SOME PRODUCT TO SHOOT, I WAS SKEPTICAL JUST LIKE ANYONE ELSE. ALL I EVER USED WAS HOK AND HOT HUES, BUT I WAS BLOWN AWAY BY THE UNIQUENESS OF THEIR COLORS AND EASE AT WHICH THEY SPRAY. I KNEW THEY HAD SOMETHING GREAT, I TOOK A LOOK AT WHAT PAINTERS THEY HAD ON BOARD, STEVE DEMAN, FONZY, DENNIS MATHERWSON, TOM PRUITT ...... AND I KNEW THIS STUFF GOING TO EXPLODE. THEY WANTED TO ADD ME AS A PREMIUM DISTRIBUTOR SO I INVESTED AND ALL IS GOING WELL AND YES CUSTOMER SERVICE IS GOOD BUT COULD BE BETTER.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 28 2007, 08:10 AM~7790194
> *I'M IN YOUR BOAT, I DON'T WORK DIRECTLY FOR ALSA, I'M A DISTRIBUTOR.  THEY LIKE MY WORK, GAVE  ME SOME PRODUCT TO SHOOT, I WAS SKEPTICAL JUST LIKE ANYONE ELSE. ALL I EVER USED WAS HOK AND HOT HUES, BUT I WAS BLOWN AWAY BY THE UNIQUENESS OF THEIR COLORS AND EASE AT WHICH THEY SPRAY.  I KNEW THEY HAD SOMETHING GREAT, I TOOK A LOOK AT WHAT PAINTERS THEY HAD ON BOARD, STEVE DEMAN, FONZY, DENNIS MATHERWSON, TOM PRUITT ...... AND I KNEW THIS STUFF GOING TO EXPLODE.  THEY WANTED TO ADD ME AS A PREMIUM DISTRIBUTOR SO I INVESTED AND ALL IS GOING WELL AND YES CUSTOMER SERVICE IS GOOD BUT COULD BE BETTER.
> *



the good thing is they still have time to get it ironed out they are still fairly new......


i hope to try some of their paints someday here real soon......but right now i have most of my money tied up in other "things"

it sucks but hopefully in the end it will pay off........


i would just hate to try out their product only to learn that in a couple of years or months they will fade.......

not saying all their paint additives are bad...........just the heat reactive,exposure,etc.


the "weird" ones :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

EXPOSURES AND ECLIPSE HAVE THEIR OWN CLEAR, IT CALLED "SUN SCREEN CLEAR" IT HAS A GRIP OF UV ADDED PROTECTION, AND TO BE HONEST WITH YOU THAT'S ONE OF THE FEW PRODUCTS I HAVEN'T SPRAYED YET.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

you touched on another question i have always had


what exactly makes this sun screen clear so much better than a high build




here's the thing here again nobody will ever know until it is mandated to state the uv inhibitors and exposure data results of their products.......sad but true......


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I DON'T KNOW I HAVEN'T SHOT THE SUN SCREEN CLEAR, DON'T QUOTE ME ON THIS BUT I ASSUME IT HAS MORE UV PROTECTION BUT NOT AS HIGH OF A GLOSS. IT'S ONLY NEEDED ON THE HEAT REACTIVE PAINTS. ALL ALSA CLEARS ARE FORMULTED WITH SUFFICIENT UV TO PROTECT THE INTENSITY OF A CANDY PAINT, EVEN THE $100 DYNATONE CLEAR HAS IT ITS JUST NOT A HIGH BUILD CLEAR , YOU NEED TO APPLY4 COATS OR MORE TO GET SOME GOOD DEPTH.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

HOUSE OF KOLOR IS THE BEST PERIOD.
IVE SPRAYED ALL THE COLORS AND THERE IS NO BETTER.



ITS LIKE HAVING A PAIR OF DAYTONS,COMPARED TO A SET OF CHINA WHEELS.

REMEMBER EVERYONE ELSE WANTS TO BE LIKE HOUSE OF COLOR.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

YOUR IN PORTLAND RIGHT, THE STATE OF OREGON IS ONE OF THE TOP STATES IN TERMS OF ALSA SALES, PAINT IS SHIPPED UP THERE EVERY WEEK. THE MARKET IS GETTING READY TO EXPLODE UP THERE.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 28 2007, 03:10 AM~7790194
> *I'M IN YOUR BOAT, I DON'T WORK DIRECTLY FOR ALSA, I'M A DISTRIBUTOR.  THEY LIKE MY WORK, GAVE  ME SOME PRODUCT TO SHOOT, I WAS SKEPTICAL JUST LIKE ANYONE ELSE. ALL I EVER USED WAS HOK AND HOT HUES, BUT I WAS BLOWN AWAY BY THE UNIQUENESS OF THEIR COLORS AND EASE AT WHICH THEY SPRAY.  I KNEW THEY HAD SOMETHING GREAT, I TOOK A LOOK AT WHAT PAINTERS THEY HAD ON BOARD, STEVE DEMAN, FONZY, DENNIS MATHERWSON, TOM PRUITT ...... AND I KNEW THIS STUFF GOING TO EXPLODE.  THEY WANTED TO ADD ME AS A PREMIUM DISTRIBUTOR SO I INVESTED AND ALL IS GOING WELL AND YES CUSTOMER SERVICE IS GOOD BUT COULD BE BETTER.
> *


its kinda hard to believe ANYTHING you say.


1. you diss EVERY other product 
2. you use the name Alsa in your screen name (if your not on the payroll, why use the name?)
3. you put down other painters to take fault away from the Alsa product. (even if the painters do suck, its not your place to say)



seems fishy that you claim to be "just a distributer", if you are, why use the name??? shit, Im an Adex dealer, the owner of Adex is a good friend of mine, but I dont use the name Adex in my screen name. I have alot of Tattoo's by Tattoo Tony, but I dont have his name as my screen name (oh shit, I kinda do dont I :uh: ) But, Im not sitting here dissing ALL THE OTHER tattoo artists.


I see EXACTLY where SWITCHCRAFT and others are coming from. Its one thing to promote a product, but when you diss other products (and painters) you are honestly going to HURT Alsa's business, maybe they need to get your ass in line, if you were a distributer of my product, you wouldnt be much longer, your attitude makes me want to shit in a can of Alsa paint.





I do realize I am offering nothing to this topic, but I think its valid for someone to make a good point here. Im not a painter by profession (although I probably should be). A real company (and their reps and distributers) would NEVER diss another company publicly, there are FAR BETTER ways to persuade a prospective customer to buy your (or their) product.

BIGKILLA503 made a good point _"REMEMBER EVERYONE ELSE WANTS TO BE LIKE HOUSE OF COLOR."_

Im all about innovation (when there is any). Its hard to beat a company that started in 1956, but at the same time, the new guy deserves his respect, at least for trying. But its kinda hard to want to give the new guy a try, when he (or his "distributer") is dissing other companies and customers.





By the way, I dont care if you come back with an answer to everything (I dont think I even asked any questions, so I guess I meant EXCUSES). But honestly, if your a bad ass painter, then get to it, your gonna need to make money painting cars, because its gonna be hard for you to make money selling paint.



Any to anyone else who dont like my reply, keep in mind, I am not dissing Alsa, or anything or anyone else for that matter. There are alot of GOOD names out there, HOK, SEM, blah blah blah. My reply isnt directed towards any company.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 28 2007, 07:51 AM~7791035
> *HOUSE OF KOLOR IS THE BEST PERIOD.
> IVE SPRAYED ALL THE COLORS AND THERE IS NO BETTER.
> ITS LIKE HAVING A PAIR OF DAYTONS,COMPARED TO A SET OF CHINA WHEELS.
> ...



Have you used Alsa?? If not then how do you know????? Alsa has shit that hok is copying like the chrome.. Alsa had it first. Also if alsa was trying to be like hok then why would they have shit like color changing fabric? Fire proof paint? I think too many people are stuck on hok. As far as new products and shit alsa has hok beat hands down..... look at hok web page then alsa. they are both great products. But to say hok is the best period...sounds like you have never used the alsa...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 30 2007, 12:37 AM~7801155
> *Have you used Alsa?? If not then how do you know????? Alsa has shit that hok is copying like the chrome.. Alsa had it first. Also if alsa was trying to be like hok then why would they have shit like color changing fabric? Fire proof paint? I think too many people are stuck on hok. As far as new products and shit alsa has hok beat hands down..... look at hok web page then alsa. they are both great products. But to say hok is the best period...sounds like you have never used the alsa...
> *


HOK was the inovator 
hands down 
if alsa has a product that is better then be it 
but HOK is the shit and always has been


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 30 2007, 08:15 AM~7801970
> *HOK was the inovator
> hands down
> if alsa has a product that is better then be it
> ...



OK great... no one said hok was not good ......


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A LIST OF JOBBERS IN THE PORTLAND AREA THAT CARRY THE PRODUCT

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A LIST OF JOBBERS IN THE STATES THAT CARRY THE PRODUCT


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@May 1 2007, 02:50 AM~7806618
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A LIST OF JOBBERS IN THE PORTLAND AREA THAT CARRY THE PRODUCT
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A LIST OF JOBBERS IN THE STATES THAT CARRY THE PRODUCT
> *




:0


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

OREGON SALES COME DIRECTLY FROM ALSA WEBSITE. THEY PRODUCES THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS A YEAR IN THE NORTHWEST JUST THROUGH THE WEBSITE.


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

OH...SO ITS EXPLODING THROUGH THE INTERNET BUT NOT IN THE PAINT STORES..

PRIVATE USERS USE IT BUT NOT THE GENERAL BODY SHOP POPULATION..

WELL AT LEAST NOW I UNDERSTAND...THANKS FOR YOUR RESPONSE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 30 2007, 07:29 PM~7807043
> *OREGON SALES COME DIRECTLY FROM ALSA WEBSITE.  THEY PRODUCES THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS A YEAR IN THE NORTHWEST JUST THROUGH THE WEBSITE.
> *


never seen it once.HOUSE OF KOLOR,OR PPG RADIANCE NEVER ALSA
ID NEVER WASTE MY TIME TO TRY IT. I GET THE RESULTS I WANT WITH HOUSE OF KOLOR. BEST OF LUCK TO YOU,BUT IVE BEEN SOLD ON HOUSE OF KOLOR.
THERE MUST BE ALOT OF PEOPLE TRYING TO DO CHEAP JOBS AROUND HERE THEN AND I HAVENT SEEN THEM.I HAVE MANY PEOPLE RIDING CANDIES AROUND HERE,NONE ALSA. IM NOT DISSING BUT H.O.K. IS THE ORIGINATOR.
CHROME PAINT!WOW!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Apr 30 2007, 06:50 PM~7806618
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A LIST OF JOBBERS IN THE PORTLAND AREA THAT CARRY THE PRODUCT
> 
> I WOULD LIKE TO SEE A LIST OF JOBBERS IN THE STATES THAT CARRY THE PRODUCT
> *


NONE IN PORTLAND.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 1 2007, 09:11 PM~7815639
> *never seen it once.HOUSE OF KOLOR,OR PPG RADIANCE NEVER ALSA
> ID NEVER WASTE MY TIME TO TRY IT. I GET THE RESULTS I WANT WITH HOUSE OF KOLOR. BEST OF LUCK TO YOU,BUT IVE BEEN SOLD ON HOUSE OF KOLOR.
> THERE MUST BE ALOT OF PEOPLE TRYING TO DO CHEAP JOBS AROUND HERE THEN AND I HAVENT SEEN THEM.I HAVE MANY PEOPLE RIDING CANDIES AROUND HERE,NONE ALSA. IM NOT DISSING BUT H.O.K. IS THE ORIGINATOR.
> ...


Never trying new shit will allways keep you one step behind everyone else. You talk alot of shit for some one who has never used something, your input is pretty much use less if you have no idea what you are talking about.. Who cares if hok is the originator. People allways take something and make it better, thats how hok got where they are, and some day it will be another companybe it alsa or something else who will be the shit and you will be right there cheering them on.. If you never tried hok where would you be???????????????????????????????Exactly...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 2 2007, 05:55 AM~7816029
> *Never trying new shit will allways keep you one step behind everyone else. You talk alot of shit for some one who has never used something, your input is pretty much use less if you have no idea what you are talking about.. Who cares if hok is the originator. People allways take something and make it better, thats how hok got where they are, and some day it will be another companybe it alsa or something else who will be the shit and you will be right there cheering them on.. If you never tried hok where would you be???????????????????????????????Exactly...
> *




oh snap


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 1 2007, 09:55 PM~7816029
> *Never trying new shit will allways keep you one step behind everyone else. You talk alot of shit for some one who has never used something, your input is pretty much use less if you have no idea what you are talking about.. Who cares if hok is the originator. People allways take something and make it better, thats how hok got where they are, and some day it will be another companybe it alsa or something else who will be the shit and you will be right there cheering them on.. If you never tried hok where would you be???????????????????????????????Exactly...
> *


hey FUCK OFF im putting in my opinion mutha fucka so eat a dick.
im on top out here with h.o.k ive painted plenty of candies, so again FUCK OFF.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 3 2007, 07:39 AM~7825992
> *hey FUCK OFF im putting in my opinion mutha fucka so eat a dick.
> im on top out here with h.o.k  ive painted plenty of candies, so again FUCK OFF.
> *



Sure tuff guy cant take the truth, like I said your opinion on Alsa means nothing if you have not tried it.. is there something about that that you do not comprehend?? If you have not used some thing no matter what it is, your input on it is pretty much useless. You stated that you like hok and its good shit, ok that nice but you can not say hok is better than alsa if you have not used it. Cursing at me about the truth only shows your intelligence level.. your tone would not be as it is if we were face to face.. so dont try and act like you are some bad ass.. grow up state your opinion *just make sure you are talking about something you know about..  * Nice talking to you homie..good luck staying on top out there.. buy the way I looked thru some of your topics you do very nice work.. to bad your additude is so shitty..


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

UPS came today hok and alsa..........both great products... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 3 2007, 10:24 AM~7826996
> *Sure tuff guy cant take the truth, like I said your opinion on Alsa means nothing if you have not tried it.. is there something about that that you do not comprehend?? If you have not used some thing no matter what it is, your input on it is pretty much useless. You stated that you like hok and its good shit, ok that nice but you can not say hok is better than alsa if you have not used it. Cursing at me about the truth only shows your intelligence level.. your tone would not be as it is if we were face to face.. so dont try and act like you are some bad ass.. grow up state your opinion just make sure you are talking about something you know about..   Nice talking to you homie..good luck staying on top out there.. buy the way I looked thru some of your topics you do very nice work.. to bad your additude is so shitty..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@May 5 2007, 08:28 AM~7839121
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


Its all good homie.....


----------



## Blast From The Past (Jul 8, 2005)

We are the largest House of Kolor Distributors in the nation as well as Kirker, you guys can try all the new stuff you want but if you want what works give us a call at 1-800-541-0399 or visit are web site at www.smartshoppersinc.com, Every now and then a new company comes along with their "Lifetime Warranty" claims and they sound good but read the fine print and if they don't make it in the market place then that warranty is worthless........good luck!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@May 6 2007, 05:15 AM~7843159
> *We are the largest House of Kolor Distributors in the nation as well as Kirker, you guys can try all the new stuff you want but if you want what works give us a call at 1-800-541-0399 or visit are web site at www.smartshoppersinc.com,  Every now and then a new company comes along with their "Lifetime Warranty" claims and they sound good but read the fine print and if they don't make it in the market place then that warranty is worthless........good luck!
> *



Alsa does work... I cant belive how many people talk shit about something they have never used.. no one gives a life time warranty including hok. How are you so sure Alsa does not work? Can you please give us some pictures, or some kind of technical data to prove your statement??? Every one is trying to make a dollar by bashing other people's product. HOK is great and so is Alsa.. Shit talking like this makes the new guys out there scared to use different products.. Alsa lays better than HOK in my opinion, and looks EXACTLY the same.. Let people make their own minds up, how about positive info on products you do know about and no shit talking againt those you have no clue about!!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 7 2007, 02:46 AM~7848632
> *Alsa does work... I cant belive how many people talk shit about something they have never used.. no one gives a life time warranty including hok. How are you so sure Alsa does not work? Can you please give us some pictures, or some kind of technical data to prove your statement??? Every one is trying to make a dollar by bashing other people's product. HOK is great and so is Alsa.. Shit talking like this makes the new guys out there scared to use different products.. Alsa lays better than HOK in my opinion, and looks EXACTLY the same..  Let people make their own minds up, how about positive info on products you do know about and no shit talking againt those you have no clue about!!!!
> *


preach it brotha. :biggrin:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 7 2007, 10:06 AM~7850291
> *preach it brotha. :biggrin:
> *


Whats going down Mike


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 7 2007, 01:55 PM~7851025
> *Whats going down Mike
> *


i gots me a job to fund the the new bike


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@May 7 2007, 03:46 AM~7848632
> *Every one is trying to make a dollar by bashing other people's product.
> *


which is EXACTLY what Stone_Alsa has been doing.  


but back to the subject at hand "cheap kandy kit", i dont see how ANYONE can use the words CHEAP and CANDY (or kandy) together. if you want cheap, go with a solid color bc/cc or even single stage black, lol.

"cheap" and "candy" just dont go together.


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 9 2007, 04:58 AM~7865047
> *which is EXACTLY what Stone_Alsa has been doing.
> but back to the subject at hand "cheap kandy kit", i dont see how ANYONE can use the words CHEAP and CANDY (or kandy) together. if you want cheap, go with a solid color bc/cc or even single stage black, lol.
> 
> ...



I will agree with you on this... And you are right cheap and candy do not go together..


----------



## E-RUPT (Aug 1, 2006)

im gonna shoot with alsa, couldnt give a fuck about the alsa/hok etc debate... Blood Red candy looks sweet to me, the price is right, that camaro turned out dope as hell...my local alsa distributor is cool as hell!!!

I love the forum to see what products are good or maybe not as good and I think in every forum you will find your shit talkers however, it is very plain to see who is talkin out of thier asses, ppl who have not used a product and shit talk all day long "plain old shit talker", then you have ppl who push products and then follow up with a statement like "if you want something that works give me a call"...LOL...there are many ways to skin a cat homie!!! and last but not least, you have the ppl who have actually used a product speak about thier EXPERIENCES and at the same time do not undermind any other product<----ANYONE WITH HALF A HEAD ON THIER SHOLDERS WILL KNOW WHO TO TAKE CONSTRUCTIVE ADVICE FROM!!!! Thank you to those ppl

PCE, ill post pics when its done!!!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

most people have no idea that there are only a fiew pigment manufacturers in the u.s. and that is what kandy is pigment ! all the major paint companies ppg dupont sherwin williams sem alsa hok ect ...get their pigments from the same places its what they do with them when they get them differs the products . hok kandy is just klear coat with koncentrate added to it ....ppg vibrance or radiance is klear base coat with koncentrate in it ...... alsa sells bottles of kandy koncentrate to add into klear or klear basecoat .............its all the same shit and no reputable paint company will give a lifetime warranty on any product that is labeled limited light fsatness.........and for all you who dont know that means you cant leave a kandy in direct sun all day everyday it will look like shit in a matter of months no matter whos brand it is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

just puttin in my 2$ peace and paint on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 4 2007, 11:45 AM~7616654
> *Alsa link you can buy direct from them skip the middle man
> 
> http://www.alsacorp.com/paints.htm
> *




Damn Alsa does fabric too :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Sweet :biggrin:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 9 2007, 04:43 PM~7651578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are those cars paint jobs photo shopped?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

i just enhanced the pic, nothing fake here!


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Here it is months later and its the same crap..Alsa is the best..no HOK rules..back and forth..Who Started This thread Anyway???.. 
Most Likely Someone trying to Sell Something
Give it a Break and Go Paint Something!!

PS HOK Rules..and....NO Refunds Doesn't Fly with Good Jobbers....


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Jul 17 2007, 07:15 PM~8330161
> *NO Refunds Doesn't Fly with Good Jobbers....
> *


*
WORD!!!!*


----------

